# Use Expandable Foam Stuff On The Underbelly?



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

I've discovered the little creeps have been under the vanity sink. I had steel wool mashed in the openings for the pipes but some of it fell out (I hope not yanked out!). Ive placed steel wool and tried to make sure all access points were filled. Also have dropped posion through the opening for the pipes under the vanity....

Last year I heard the them running in the underbelly as well so I mashed steel wool every little line opening I could find.

I was wondering if anyone has used that expandable foam "Great Stuff" on the underbelly?...It says its flamable so I've been a little shy about using it. Also not sure if the rodents would be able to chew right in to it.

I'm perplexed... Need any suggestions you can offer...Great time to camp here in Florida but the Wife and Kids won't go anywhere near the camper so that's where I'm hidding the Christmas presents









Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use mothballs to keep them away from the TT. Just push them up onto the underbelly. If a mothball will fit in so will a mouse. James


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Cats work well

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Terminix and several other pest control groups use small brownish colored cubes. They are available at most stores that would sell pest control chemicals, Walmart does. These cubes attract the mice, they munch on it and then have a real need for water. Once they drink, it activates the stuff and essentially dehydrates them.

It works pretty fast and a good portion of the time they do not expire where the cubes are. It's at or near the source of water. A few of these cubes will wipe out all of the mice in the general area. The cubes, if they do not get fully consumed last for about a year.

We use them in our house over our drop-ceiling. They do work well. I had a mouse/mice that got into our camper dinette and Grill-To-Go. I put a cube in the dinette drawer and one inthe storage compartment. both were partially eaten. But no mouse was ever found in the camper.

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew....just how long would a dead mouse stink up the Outback if they died somewhere under the floor?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew....just how long would a dead mouse stink up the Outback if they died somewhere under the floor?


 Well, this stuff dries them out so there isn't any smell. But there is that chance you'll find a raisin like carcass.

Eric


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

RV Pilot said:


> I've discovered the little creeps have been under the vanity sink. I had steel wool mashed in the openings for the pipes but some of it fell out (I hope not yanked out!). Ive placed steel wool and tried to make sure all access points were filled. Also have dropped posion through the opening for the pipes under the vanity....
> 
> Last year I heard the them running in the underbelly as well so I mashed steel wool every little line opening I could find.
> 
> ...


To answer your question about the expandable foam, the manufacture uses it so I don't see why you can't. Look at where the drain pipes come through the underbelly, sprayed with a black foam. I used it on mine to plug a couple of holes last year. I would try and plug any holes before I used poison.
JMHO, Bob


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

RV Pilot said:


> It says its flammable so I've been a little shy about using it.


So are probably 90% of the materials that make up your Outback. I would think that if you are having a problem with the little pests getting through the holes, I would try it, it sounds like a great solution.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great Stuff is EXTREMEMLY FLAMMABLE!
While you can safely use it to plug your RV holes...be very careful when you apply it. Ensure there are no open flames, or other sources of ignition nearby. (water heaters, refers, pilot lights, etc) It gives off a strong smell when wet, and may set off your propane or other detectors inside. Use plenty of ventillation, and protect yourself from the fumes...especially if you have allergies.

Once it's dry, your flammibility issues pretty much go away. Yea, it will still burn like all other combustilbles in your RV.

I had mice infiltrate my OUTBACK last storage season. You can search down the threads on that topic. There are all sorts of mice-busting methods to try. I used an entire can of Great Stuff under my new SOB this fall. So far...no mice.

I recommend looking up those mice threads.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I have used Great Stuff to seal up around the pipes under the kitchen sink, water lines at the pump, and water heater, and have had no mice in there since. The openings under the bathroom sink are too big and one of these days I'll make them smaller with plywood or something, then foam them. Glue traps, traditional snap traps, and dryer sheets didn't do much good. Poison sounds good to me.

Steve


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

DAP makes a latex based medium expansion foam that's non-flammable and slightly off white in color. Unlike Great Stuff it cleans up easy with water. Can get it a lowe's. Used it for every hole we could find.

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=11


----------

